# Canon Ixus 400 und Raw Format in PH



## pontifex (26. November 2004)

Hallo Tutorialianer, ;-)

ich habe eine Canon Ixus 400 und würde gerne die mit dieser Bilder gemachten Bilder im RAW Format nach Photoshop importieren. 

Meine Frage ist nun, ist dies möglich mit dieser Kamerade und Photoshop CS?

Danke!

PM


----------



## ShadowMan (27. November 2004)

Hi du!

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Geh mal unter "öffnen" und schau unter Dateityp.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## pontifex (27. November 2004)

Hallo,
es ging mir nicht darum, ob ich mit PH dieses Format lesen kann, sondern vielmehr ob die Kamera a) dies unterschützt und b) ein Import möglich ist.

Danke

Mfg
PM


----------



## ShadowMan (27. November 2004)

Hi PM!

Ob ein Import möglich ist wäre damit ja beantwortet und die Antwort auf deine andere Frage findest du logischerweise auf http://www.canon.de

Verstehe leider nicht wo dein Problem liegt :-/
Wo ist der unterschied zwischen "Import möglich" und "PS kann dieses Format lesen"?


Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Senfdose (27. November 2004)

Bitte unter folgendem Link lesen!

LINK 


Gruß Senf


----------

